# 15 Gallon Nano Reef.



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

So this is day 7 of my salty experience. I've kept fresh water for quite a few years and decided its time to try the other side of the hobby. So far, I'm addicted already within one week! :lol:

Specs.

Hagen 15 Gallon, 24"x12"x12"
24" Coral life dual T5HO lights. 1 x 10,000k daylight 1 x actinic 
100w Aqueon Pro heater
Marineland Penguine 100 filter
Aqueon 500 circulating pump, rated 500gph

15lbs of aragonite sand
About 15lbs of cured live rock, 2 halves from different stores
4lbs of tufa rock
Instant ocean salt mix
RO water, not ideal but RODI water is hard to come across in Kelowna

Tested parameters today. 
Amonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5-10ppm
Ph 8-8.2

So far I've been enjoying the various life on my live rock. Even though their a pest the aiptasia is kinda cool to watch. I think I also have some clams and various sponges. Some of the more educated people here may be able to assist me with identification. So far its day 7, I'm hoping by day 28 I can get the clean up crew. The ultimate plan is to house 2 perc clown fish, a couple of shrimp and either a few snails or crabs, depending on availability in the city. I'm not sure yet as to which corals I'll be aiming for. Definitely sps but I have to do more research, corals are alot more needy and pricy than fresh water plants so I want to do it right from the start. So now for the pictures 

fish :: DSCF1371.jpg picture by truedioza - Photobucket


----------

